# My 3/27 Whatsit...



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it a jackal?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

No...Its not a jackal. But it will be hard to guess because what it is, is not obvious.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 27, 2012)

It's obviously a Jackal!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

No. Its not. I can give you a hint though to prove its not a jackal. Its white.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 27, 2012)

Albino Jackal!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Hahahahaha!!! That is verrrry funny!!!

But no.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 27, 2012)

A rebel?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm gonna wait a little while to get my Jackal.


Congrats on your new toy!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

eacesign:No....I am white though....


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm gonna wait a little while to get my Jackal.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new toy!



Thanks, Bitter...I am in heaven...I don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 27, 2012)

Take pictures. Duh!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Yah!!!


----------



## Overread (Mar 27, 2012)

Ohh you got one of dem cheap ones they used to make ages ago all on the cheap-like right (you did right because the new one has more megapixies and that means lower image quality right? )


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Over...so far the White iPhone I got is indeed givin' me some poor-azz quality shots as you can easily see, and I am not happy....

Congrats...you guessed the My 3/27 Whatsit...

White iPhone photo of some sick Canon body that has yet to be estsblished as anyhting worthwhile buying by anyone but...

YAY...ME!!!


----------



## Overread (Mar 27, 2012)

*adds this to the growing number of "not showing to 7D" threads *


----------



## mfdrookie516 (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks like a downpayment for a car to me...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a cupcake.


No, wait.... it's a door stop.



No, um.........er........... It's a whatsenhoozit.



Actually, I'd say it's a Thermos.


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Mar 28, 2012)

And where are the sample photos please? I really want to see what this camera can do!!  I'm dying to see if Canon has raised the bar with this one.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

So far I have taken pictures of nothing at all. I have it set to Auto and I am pretending I have never used a camera before. So if you want to see snaps of everything in Auto and in dark rooms I will upload them tonight and you can see what it does at high ISO. They look great in the viewfinder!

I am taking RAW and JPEG as I *think* that LR is not updated with this camera yet, so I'm not even sure I can upload any of them. But I will give it a shot with SOOC jpegs and we can have a look see. And then you can give me a simple assignment for something you would might be interested in seeing it do.

It feels good in the hand, the material used on the body is much more 'grippy' than the 7D is, so it has a very secure feeling. 

I was not going to go for the Kit, but when I was so far in never-never land for the shipping queue for body only, I changed the order and got the kit right away. Surprise that Canon actually included a lens hood with the lens!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 28, 2012)

When you buy an L lens, it comes with hood.  Maybe I should just order it now?  By the time I have the money, thats when it is availabe? LOL  Are you saying I can order the kit now and get it right away?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 28, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> When you buy an L lens, it comes with hood. Maybe I should just order it now? By the time I have the money, thats when it is availabe? LOL Are you saying I can order the kit now and get it right away?



Yup. B&H. $4,299 Free shipping and I never pay tax. (Edit Price Correction)

You have the/a 5 already, this is a first for me...it's freaking amazing!


----------



## cguron (Mar 28, 2012)

do you want us find out if the camera and manual match? it appears that they do not!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

This camera is very similar to the 7D, the manual is not going to be huge for me.... So it doesn't match??? That's funny.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 28, 2012)

you should read about Auto ISO and shortcut button to go to AI SERVO.   You can link the AI SERVO to the DOF preview button.  So you can shoot in one shot focus mode, if you need AI servo ASAP you can press that DOF preview button and you will be on AI SERVO instantly.  I am not sure if you have to keep pressing it or it is on and off mode.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> you should read about Auto ISO and shortcut button to go to AI SERVO.   You can link the AI SERVO to the DOF preview button.  So you can shoot in one shot focus mode, if you need AI servo ASAP you can press that DOF preview button and you will be on AI SERVO instantly.  I am not sure if you have to keep pressing it or it is on and off mode.



Cool. Will check this feature out. Thank you!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

So...Here we go...SOOC jpegs...All P Mode. All with Kit 24-105L

1/45 F4 ISO 1250  Dining Room Chandelier and Curtain Filtered Morning Daylight 







1/125 F4 ISO 5000  - Kitchen Chandelier, no natural light.





1/45 F4 ISO12800 - 2 End Table Lamps (This is GeorgieGirl btw) No natural light.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 28, 2012)

You should  make this GeorgieGirls 5d Mark III review thread.. To complement MarkW's.


----------

